# How many models do you have unpainted



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

i was chatting with someone today about the number of models i have unpainted and we decided it was part and parcel of the gamer bug.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

jigplums said:


> i was chatting with someone today about the number of models i have unpainted and we decided it was part and parcel of the gamer bug.


it gets worse if at any point you have worked for GW.. it gets even MORE worse if you worked for GW when you could buy metal models for £30 a kilo and plastics at 75p per sprue.

I shudder to think how many unpainted models I have, let alone how many I have that are not even clipped out and stuck together.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

*Ultramarines:
*HQs:
Librarian
Commander
Chaplain
Commander on Bike
Command Squad on Bikes

Elites:
9 Terminators
8 Sternguard Marines
Venerable Dreadnought
Iron Clad Dreadnought

Troops:
10 Scouts

Fast Attack:
5 Vanguard without Jump Packs
5 Vanguard with Jump Packs
Land speeder Storm
Land Speeder Tornado

Heavy Support:
2 Vindicators
Predator
Couple of Random Devastators
Land Raider Redeemer

*Chaos:*

HQ: 
Kharne The Betrayer
Chaos Lord

Elites:
5 Khornate Terminators

Troops:
12 Khorne Berzerkers
8 Thousand Sons
2 Aspiring Sorcerers

Heavy Support:
Land Raider
Obliterator


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

in excess of a thousand, at least


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Marines
50 Tactical marines
20 Assault marines
10 Devastators
15 Scouts
2 Command Squads
1 Captain
2 Rhinos
1 Whirlwind
1 Landraider
10 bikes

Wolves
20 grey hunters

Orks
Warboss
80 Boyz
5 Deathcopters
20 Nobz
Looted wagon
3 Kans (sentinels)

Tau
3 Suits
20 firewarriors
32 kroot

IG (bear in mind I'm stripping them now)
150 infantry

And whats worse is that I only really play IG, the rest I got cause I like to build things.


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

I finally finished painting the last few of my brettonians the other day. And promptly went and bought some more so I could paint again, which are now also finished.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Alex said:


> I finally finished painting the last few of my brettonians the other day. And promptly went and bought some more so I could paint again, which are now also finished.


Your a sick man. Nobody can have all thier models painted!

I was clearing out the room I store all mymodels in and I found an fabius bile box set with his retinue that I hadnt even takenthe wrapping off, and I've had the box for at least 8 years.

But I dont have so many that I couldnt paint them at some point in the future ... obviously this is several years in the future.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Alex said:


> I finally finished painting the last few of my brettonians the other day. And promptly went and bought some more so I could paint again, which are now also finished.


Yep, poor hobby sir.. very poor. You're not a real gamer until you've got a box full of stuff unpainted.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

humakt said:


> But I dont have so many that I couldnt paint them at some point in the future ... obviously this is several years in the future.


THats the same for me . Several years from now, when Games Workshop has long since gone bust. I will be in an attic somwhere, shouting, "WOO, I'VE PAINTED THEM ALL"


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

I've had all the models in a large draw under my bed unpainted for about half a year. Summer holidays given me time to paint them up. I'm sure I'll get another stash of unpainted ones soon enough, when I get back to Uni


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

1 Chaplain

20 tactical Marines 

5 Assault Marines

5 Space Marine Veterans, got them for 5€ from a book store that has not stocked GW for several years...

5 Devastators

12 Fire Warriors and their drones

12 Space Marine Terminators from Space Hulk

All the Genestealers from the same box... 

30+ Orks

Empire General, not painted cause I am gona convert him into an Inquisitor...

Four Grey Knights

1 Hellhound

5 Imperial Guardsmen

2 random metal Bretonians with spears from -95 (I got them for 1€ from a book store...)


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

i have quite alot unpainted, but i have more partially unpainted, i think ill list them like Marneus Calgar

(im counting partially painted units aswell)
Chaos Marines
HQ
Abaddon the despoiler
Tzeentch sorcerer (still in process of conversion)
(i have 9 HQ partially painted)

Elite 
Khorne Terminators (Flesh Rippers) x 5 and attached landraider
possessed (The Changed) x 5
Chosen (Shadow Claws) x 5
dreadnoughts x 2 (1 partially painted)

Troops
Chaos Marines squad (Slow Death) x 10
Chaos Marines squad (Shadow Wraiths) x 10
Chaos Marines squad (Dark Rage) x 10
Plague Marines squad (Black Phlegm) x 10
Khorne Berzerkers (Bloodlust) x 10
Khorne Berzerkers (Gorefeeders) x 10
Noise Marines (Discord) x 8 
Thousand Sons (The Undying) x 9 

Fast Attack
Biker Squad (raging death) x 3
Chaos Spawn x 2

Heavy Support
Chaos defiler
another landraider
predetor
obliterator

Space marines
HQ
Techmarines w/ 4 servitors
chapter master
chaplain in termi armour,
librarian
Razorback

Elite
Legion of the damned x 5
assualt terminators x 5
sternguard x 5

Troops
tactical squad x 10
sniper scouts x 5

Fast Attack
attack bike x 1
land speeder x 1

Daemons 
bloodletters x 10

Space Wolves
Grey hunters x 10

traitor guard 
shock troops x 1
basilisk x1 
(oh yer forgot) sentinel x 1 
another a box load of stuff iv been given and havent had much chance to sort out 
so bloody loads


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

My entire competitive list... Wait two lists.... I hate painting. HELL, I don't even have my Loganwing done yet!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Thats a hell of a lot yanlou . 

If I was counting partially painted models, the list would include a lot more models


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Thats a hell of a lot yanlou .
> 
> If I was counting partially painted models, the list would include a lot more models


yep it is alot, it overwhelms me looking at it sometimes, i just dont like painting that much, im slowly painting it, i should finish painting what iv got really, but here me wanting to buy more lol, satan help me if i ever finish painting my collection lol


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

That was a damn hell of models unpainted yanlou...


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, I have that Space Marine Company Box i have yet to paint.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

40 stripped 2nd Ed SWs
2 dreads
2 landspeeders
LR Crusader
2 rhinos
1 Razorback
enough bits to make 60+ marines of varying type.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

yanlou said:


> yep it is alot, it overwhelms me looking at it sometimes, i just dont like painting that much, im slowly painting it, i should finish painting what iv got really, but here me wanting to buy more lol, satan help me if i ever finish painting my collection lol


Tell me about it! I'm here wanting to start a new Space Marines Chapter, with all that unpainted . Ah well, I have between now and Games Day to get it done . Games day is when I want to start buying a new army or just generally more crack.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

i dont have any targets like that myself, they just linger, hmm maybe i ought to start a project log thread, i can guarantee that at the rate im buying models itll take me most of my life to finish painting lol


----------



## rokar4life (Jun 21, 2008)

While I was packing up my room to move =( , I discovered that for some reason I have 128 unpainted genestealers and 94 unpainted assorted gaunts, I have a (mostly)painted 3000 point tyranid army including max numbers of both genestealers and guants.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

rokar4life said:


> While I was packing up my room to move =( , I discovered that for some reason I have 128 unpainted genestealers and 94 unpainted assorted gaunts, I have a (mostly)painted 3000 point tyranid army including max numbers of both genestealers and guants.


wow... I guess thats kind of epic...


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't really have unpainted models, either. The only ones I've got that are unpainted right now are ones that I'm waiting on some bitz to finish putting together. But that's unusual for me-- I'm a painting machine. All my armies are fully painted, and then there are random odds and ends that I've accumulated over the years that are also all fully painted.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

im envious of you the son of horus as i never seem to have enough motivation to paint, and when i do it doesnt last long


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

yanlou said:


> im envious of you the son of horus as i never seem to have enough motivation to paint, and when i do it doesnt last long


Same here, and now I found my three unpainted Deff Coptas and five Chaos Space Marines, and a IG tank crew member that I put onto a spare base..

I am thinking about burning the damn heretics...:ireful2:


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

My IG Army has 70 Vehicles and 109 Infantry...every vehicle is fully painted, and all my Infantry was painted up until 2 weeks ago, but I'm replacing my standard Guardsmen (Cadians) with Steel Legion ones, which are only primed at this stage.

My entire Death Wing/DA and DH armies are fully painted though, but my SOB's are only primed.. but I'm thinking of selling them anyway.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I am a bad man, my whole army is part painted part assembled - however - I am finally getting on with it, starting with 1500pts of what I would normally play with - so firedragon painting will be the months task.

I am not sure if I envy those with completed painted armies or not, I rather like that I can look forward to it, but also I would really like to field something which isnt undercoat red, grey plastic and shiny metal!


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

What pulled me into 40k was primarily the gaming aspect, and to a lesser extent the modeling aspect of the game. I never care if my opponent's army is unpainted since absolutely NONE of my stuff is.

Will I get to it one day? Maybe. But it's simply not much of a priority right now.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

models from multiple armies, games systems and companies, but then I hate painting, I find it boring and tedious and it makes my back ache like a son of a bitch, its not fun or relaxing, its just a chore that I have to force myself to get done.

I used to enjoy it, but I guess I got disheartened from spending hours or days painting squads to have them wiped out on less than 5 seconds.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> I used to enjoy it, but I guess I got disheartened from spending hours or days painting squads to have them wiped out on less than 5 seconds.


you just can't catch a break can you,you hate painting and your terrible at wargaming, its no wonder your always in a mood:wink:


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

2-5 units.

Some Space Marines.
Some Guard figures.
Some eldar.

When my Wargames factory stuff arrives, that number will double, though.


----------



## hellsteath (Jun 29, 2010)

Loads of stuff, my Brets have only 4 models done and im in the proces of getting a unit finished, should be done this weekend only had them 3 years, my marines are well on the way, as are my sister's even have an unopend immolater, saying that i found a un opend (even the selophane wrapping) box of assault teriators the other week.

Its not too bad atm tho, i did work for GW years back, so i must have had each army a few times over that time, just periodicly have clear outs, and give the stuff i dont want to mates


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

Well im usually really bad for having a lot of unpainted models, but ive been on a painting rampage and have only 6 figs left to paint and a wave serpent to finish. The problem is the bigger that pile of grey plastic gets, the harder it is to pick up the brush I find.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

28 csm
7 plaguemarines
18 tsons
6 noise marines
2 oblits
2 mutants
2 sentinels
3 hw teams
spawn 
2 dp's
9 demonettes
2 dreads
2 carnifex
2 imperial knights
imperial city
I said 5-10 units but when i counted it up there was rather more.
But i am not making any purchases until these are all finished.Thing is this is just odds and ends amongst what i already have.I had a box of 40 minis go missing when i moved. fortunately they were all unpainted.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

since there wasn't a vote for having NO modals unpainted then i voted that i have no modals.

However that is a sort of lie as i am painting my Chaos Sorcere and terminators at the mo but i almost never use unpainted modals in games.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

My painting is very slow and steady, so atn i have a lot by my standards...

A full AOBR set of marines minus the dread
a rhino
5-6 more marines i want to use for sternguard
5 scouts
a bunch of random CSM

The assault squad i've been painting for a month is actually almost finished :biggrin:

Nearly forgot i also have 2 mantic ghouls!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Well... I really think that I am gona start a painting rampage today or tomorrow, and try to paint every model...


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

absolutely shed loads here, 
my marine army (it's huge) consists of one commander and 5 marines (and an unpainted boxed legion)
mainly as it's taken me 18 months to decide on a chapter colour, it's now similar to emperor's children.

my necrons are totally built (needs touching up though)
my decent sized all painted 'nids have been commandeered by my nephew so they don't count
and my lizardmen army consists of a large box of unpainted stegadons and troops, although I have painted a slaan for no particular reason


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

I have All my Marines Painted Which is (at the moment) the army i use.

When i'm bored though i have some tau and some Lizardmen to paint. might sell them anyway to get some guard


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

Pretty much my entire army. I've tried to get my hands on some good paints. But being without a job leaves me with little options. I even tried to paint a DA Deathwing Terminator with Testors model paint... It turned out so effing shat that I vowed not to touch another one of my figures until I had official GW paints or a suitable substitute.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> and your terrible at wargaming


you'd never know, you've never played me, and although I'm not the best since I don't copy paste lists off forums and play like a twat, I'm not terrible.


----------



## Schizofen (Mar 11, 2009)

Back in my teens I had more time than money, and I just did very basic paint schemes, so I finished painting every single model I had. Since restarting a couple of years ago I have more money than time and I spend a lot longer on each model, so I doubt I'll ever finish painting everything! My worst offender is a hundred-odd Vampire Counts models of which I've painted three skeletons. Focussing on my CSM at the moment, and I'm getting through them.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Schizofen said:


> Back in my teens I had more time than money, and I just did very basic paint schemes, so I finished painting every single model I had. Since restarting a couple of years ago I have more money than time and I spend a lot longer on each model


indeed, I have had a similar experience.
I used to do 10 times what I do now, 
however what I end up with now looks amazing, as opposed to "ok"


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

even when i take my time painting my models there still only mediocre at most, i spend like a week on a 5 man squad


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

yanlou said:


> even when i take my time painting my models there still only mediocre at most, i spend like a week on a 5 man squad


it's all practise, for years mine were oki"sh", ok, not bad, nice, etc

now when I finish a model I have to hide it away to stop people crying from the beauty of the thing.

It gets a bit frustrating when you're attempting to start a game and every else is standing there for a few hours in shock and awe


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

I've just remembered that amongst the many unpainted figures I've got hanging around, I've still got some Space Orks from my first boxed set with just an undercoat. And they're twenty-odd years old from when they first came out! HA HA HA HA HA...


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a lot of painted miniatures including over 400 guardsmen, however if I painted 1 model a day for the rest of my life I strongly suspect I would die of old age before I finished painting everything I have


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

I've got around 8 models, all GKPA. Then again I'm a beginer and probably will buy some more after I finish them. Painting however for me takes forever, I don't mind but I'm little bit impatient.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

It really depends on whether you include the massive box of unpainted stuff lying around waiting to be included in an army or painted just because I'm bored.
Marines, 5 tactical marines to finish my 3k
Adeptus mech, 8 techguard. to finish 1500
Chaos, finished. 2k
Eldar about 4 squads. from 3k

Loads of fantasy stuff but most of my actual armies are almost finished although my Empire stuff needs redoing.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

About 100 ork boys, 5 deffcoptas, 2 warbosses, big mek, 15 nobz and 2 trukks.

And about 1500 points of an empire army about half of which is broken because I sat on it.

Odds and ends of a CSM which is lying in pieces all over the place.

Truth be told I painted about 150 tyranid models during my first year in the hobby, since then I've painted about 50


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

Kharn the Betrayer (not for long!)
2 Obliterators
5 Possessed CSM (That are primed but likely never getting painted unless the next codex is -really- good)
3 Rhinos
1 Chaos Land Raider


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I am fortunate enough that I have only little money to spend on hobby (damn you crappy job and expensive insurance) so I buy about 250 points worth of stuff every 3 months. In fact all I have to paint before September (Birthday month so more to spend here :grin: ) is a half painted farseer and 3 pathfinders.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I've set myself a rule, i will never field an unpainted model on the battlefield. If this means that i get to the day of battle and don't have minimum squad requirements for a unit the unit will have to miss the game.
Furthermore unpainted mini's don't get to sit with the rest of the army, they have to live on the shelf of shame until they are painted. Only then are they display worthy.

It's harsh but it means that despite my loving converting, gaming and disliking painting i still have a pretty big ratio of painted to unpainted. There wuill always be more to paint but as long as i get around to them before i take them to batlte it's all good in the hood.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I try and do the same thing. I have 10000 pts of guard and 6000pts of chaos finished but i am allways finding more models to do.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> you'd never know, you've never played me, and although I'm not the best since I don't copy paste lists off forums and play like a twat, I'm not terrible.


Hey now, I help build some of those lists, at least for the wolf lists, and I don't play like a twat..... I play like an American. Iow, "if you ain't first, you're last."


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

Pssyche said:


> I've just remembered that amongst the many unpainted figures I've got hanging around, I've still got some Space Orks from my first boxed set with just an undercoat. And they're twenty-odd years old from when they first came out! HA HA HA HA HA...


I will mind battle you for those Space Orks!

I am always trying to get my hands on some old minatures. I have six or seven techmarines from the second edition like the early eighties or something. Those I have sprayed a primer white and plan on making some sort of use of them here soon


----------

